# Long reef baby lets go get em



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm in need of some R&R :roll: Sorry I mean Yak fishin.

So it's about time we Sydney boy's get down to Long reef again and give it a bash. Anyone is welcome to join me and my Bro for a 5.30am launch in search of Kings and Snapper and anything else that wants to test our skill 

Monday October 16th

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Russ, would love to join you and see how you are going on Tugboat. However, I haven't been in the new job long enough to be fishing weekdays.

I was thinking of trying Longreef on the long weekend, travel, weather and SWMBO permitting. Might even try trolling the back of Collaroy and Narrabeen beaches. Will post when I know which days I have free.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Would have liked to have joined you Russ but unfortunately I'm working mate.

You can catch my share. You have plenty of room on your boat anyway, right? :wink:


----------

